# diablo 2 battle.net problems



## kevinisshibby (Jul 14, 2008)

i just got diablo 2 today and the battle.net wasn't working. i called the tech support and they told me to unplug my router and plug it back in. i did that and it worked, but after about 10 minutes my internet lost connection and i tried to get back on and it wouldnt work again. i unplugged the router and plugged it back in and it worked again. ive been unplugging it the past few hours just to play. i have a netgear ce5060 router and i have no idea how to mess with ports and stuff. ive read other forums about changing ports too 6112 or something but i have no idea what that is. please help


----------



## kevinisshibby (Jul 14, 2008)

my internet never desconnected every 10 minutes until i got d2. it even disconnects every 10 minutes when i am not on d2. i neeeed help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Call your ISP's tech support and tell them you've tried their advice and the problem is still not fixed.

*This website* gives instructions for opening ports to allow Diablo2 to run on a Netgear router. They don't have instructions for your CE5060 model, but it should give you some idea as to which settings to change.

You need to forward port 4000 and ports 6112-6119 for both TCP and UDP protocols.

Do you also have a software firewall running? For example, Zone Alarm, Comodo or the built-in Windows firewall. If you do, temporarily disable it while running Diablo2 to see if it has any effect on the disconnections, then re-enable it after playing.


----------

